

The State of CyanogenMod - mtinkerhess
http://www.cyanogenmod.com/blog/the-state-of-cyanogenmod

======
buster
I really was worried what happens to CyanogenMod, since the 7.1 RC is out
there for quite a while now..

~~~
italiano40
I bet cyanogenmod's best features will be baked into android, i mean it would
be stupid to hire him and be like do what we think it should be, but i bet the
UI will become one so you don't have to have cyanogenMOD

~~~
joenathan
Samsung isn't Android, what you said would make sense if Google had hired
Cyanogen.

~~~
buster
Exactly. My fear is that Samsung will put him on Samsung Firmware projects,
which would be quite resonable for them..

~~~
cruiseControl
lol, considering the state of the samsung patches to android, they better hire
him and put in a top decisional position... or at least that's what I'll do.

~~~
italiano40
Is android open source? So I think that if your in any position where you can
have a good relationship with google like a handset producer is a plus. It is
better than being some programmer doing that as a hobby that is the point I
was trying to get accross.

